
Student-founder conducting research on problems people face in crypto - abhayaluri
I’m part of the Create-X program at Georgia Tech. I’m conducting research to identify problems people face with crypto and products&#x2F;services people use in crypto. 
I’d really appreciate it if you could take this 2-minute survey: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoresearch1.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;Ao9z1g<p>Your responses will help me figure out what the biggest problems are that consumers face with crypto today. I will analyze the response data and summarize my findings in a research article, which I’ll post here.<p>I’ve posted similar surveys on Reddit back several months ago, received &gt;400 responses, and wrote this Crypto Investor Behavior research article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ryzecrypto.com&#x2F;resource&#x2F;ryze-research-crypto-investor-behavior_5d9b7a3f7feda85616e7c3ad (Please don’t read the article before taking the survey, as it may create response bias). 
Thanks in advance for your time!
======
JanAcai
Done! Your previous article is super interesting, thanks a lot! I'm a founder
of a crypto trading tool startup, so info like that really helps understanding
who are my customers :)

------
verdverm
Lack of valid use cases

Too many bad actors

Terrible UX

